# [SOLVED] Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## Sausages

I have scoured the internet for a solution to my problem, and to no avail. I honestly don't know what to do at this point and was hoping you guys could help me out.

A list of things I've tried -

release/renew
system restore
static ip
disabling bonjour


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Hello Sausages, :welcome: to TSF.

Please read this Tutorial, written by our Networking Team, it might help to resolve your issue.

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Thank you for the reply! This is my ipconfig /all:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Daanish>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Daanish-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-2B-2B-B4-58-17
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::44d4:108d:99a5:8037%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.128.55(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243542827
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-88-76-20-84-2B-2B-B4-58-17
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{D3859A05-D2F9-49BF-8835-7A943EFB061E}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Daanish>


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

What AV are you using and do you get a connection when booted into Safe Mode with Networking ?

Let's see if restting the TCP/IP stack will do it and include those release/renew cmds.

Type and Enter each of these cmds as an Administrator from the cmd prompt :-

*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
*ipconfig /flushdns*
*ipconfig /release*
*ipconfig /renew*
*ipcnfig /registerdns*

Then reboot.

If you still don't have a connection, then check that all your Network Services are Started - click on Start, type *services.msc *then press Enter.

Their startup type should be Automatic or Manual

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) - Default is Off for Vista and Win 7
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wired Autoconfig is set to manual.
Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
Workstation

If any aren't started or cannot be started, then open their Properties and ensure each of their Dependencies are started.


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Alright so when I tried the ipcofig /renew thing, it gives me this error this time around:

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : Unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

and then no luck when I rebooted.

Then I started all the services that weren't already started in services.msc, still nothing.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*



> *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
> *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*


*

*Did the above three commands complete successfully?

Please download the latest drivers for your ethernet adapter card from the computer manufacturer's or vendors website.


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

yep, those fared just fine. and I tried both rolling back and updating, nothing there either.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

When you say updated was that using device manager?


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*



TheCyberMan said:


> When you say updated was that using device manager?


yep. should i go on the website and update them through there?


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Yes that is what i advised you to do and see if any change, uninstall the old driver after you have downloaded the new driver then install the new driver.


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

alright will do. I'll report back after it's done.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

I am about to go to bed it is late here so it will be tomorrow i will check back to see the results.


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Alright TheCyberMan. Thanks for your help so far.

If anyone else is still monitoring, I updated the drivers, still nothing. Anything else I can do?


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

You haven't said which AV you are using and if you are able to connect in Safe Mode with Networking.

Booting up into that mode will isolate your AV should that be blocking the connection.

If you can connect in Safe Mode etc - then a reinstall of the AV should do it, unless you've picked up an infection which will also disrupt.

Which services did you have to restart ?

Go into Device Manager/View/Show hidden devices then expand Non-Plug and Play Drivers to check for any yellow alerts in there.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

What are you connecting to? A modem or a router?
Do other devices connect to it just fine?


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

I'm using microsoft security essentials for an AV.
Booting in Safe Mode still gives me the same problem.
I had to start the Wired Autoconfig and WLAN Autoconfig.
And no alerts in Device Manager either.

As for my setup, I'm using this device that extends your connection - The Netgear XET1001, which then goes into a Netgear router. However, all other (wireless) devices work fine, and even when I ran my laptop through the same setup my computer was running through , the internet was fine.


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Okay, weird. I just tried connecting my laptop to the same setup as my computer, and now it's giving me the same problem. What do I do?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

So anything plugged into the wall plug network extender does not get a ip address?

Everything connecting directly to the router works correct?

This would indicate a problem with the plug units. One going to the router have green lights? What is showing light wize at the plug at your end?


----------



## Sausages

*Re: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Alright so as it turns out you were right Wand3r3r, it was a hardware problem with the wall plug going to the router. The socket I had it connected to doesn't work anymore, so all I had to do was connect it to one that was working. Thanks for your help though guys, much appreciated


----------



## TheCyberMan

No worries glad you found the source of the problem happy surfing.


----------



## bbroome

I have a similar issue with connectivity, I was hoping someone could help. I have tried everything on this thread and many other suggestions to get my IP address working again, but my laptop just won't connect to my computer. I am writing this post on my desktop which connects just fine to the same router/WIFI and there is no issue. The router seems to be working fine (I have powered it on/off to reset). I think there is something wrong with the laptop. I had connected a tablet to it and as soon as I unplugged that USB, everything went wrong. Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated! I'm on hour 4 of research and "trying" various techniques....

I have done all of these
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew (got errors about "can not be performed while media connected)
ipcnfig /registerdns

I have tried to manually input the IP address rather than auto connect. 

I have updated the Intel PROset wireless drivers

The computer will not connect via WIFI or LAN, both are giving me errors that they can not ping a valid IP address. 

*From Speccy*

Network
You are not connected to the internet
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name	DIGITALHAT-PC
DNS Name	digitalhat-PC
Membership	Part of workgroup
Workgroup	WORKGROUP
Remote Desktop
Disabled
Console
State	Active
Domain	digitalhat-PC
WinInet Info
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Wi-Fi Info
Using native Wi-Fi API version	2
Available access points count	7

Wi-Fi (HELP YOUR FELLOW MAN)
SSID	HELP YOUR FELLOW MAN
Frequency	5765000 kHz
Channel Number	153
Name	HELP YOUR FELLOW MAN
Signal Strength/Quality	99
Security	Enabled
State	The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type	Infrastructure BSS network
Network	Connectible
Network Flags	Currently Connected to this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network	AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time	802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK

WinHTTPInfo
WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
Session Proxy
Session Proxy Bypass
Connect Retries	5
Connect Timeout (ms)	60,000
HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
Max HTTP status continue	10
Send Timeout (ms)	30,000
IEProxy Auto Detect	No
IEProxy Auto Config
IEProxy
IEProxy Bypass
Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
Default Config Proxy
Default Config Proxy Bypass

Sharing and Discovery
Network Discovery	Disabled
File and Printer Sharing	Enabled
File and printer sharing service	Enabled
Simple File Sharing	Enabled
Administrative Shares	Disabled
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts	Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
Adapters List
Enabled
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name	Bluetooth Network Connection
DHCP enabled	Yes
MAC Address	68-A3-C4-4A-8C-D8
Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
Connection Name	Local Area Connection
NetBIOS over TCPIP	Yes
DHCP enabled	Yes
MAC Address	5C-26-0A-58-18-04
IP Address	169.254.98.239
Subnet mask	255.255.0.0
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205
Connection Name	Wireless Network Connection 2
NetBIOS over TCPIP	Yes
DHCP enabled	Yes
MAC Address	A0-88-B4-49-7F-08
IP Address	169.254.249.42
Subnet mask	255.255.0.0
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Connection Name	Wireless Network Connection 3
DHCP enabled	Yes
MAC Address	A0-88-B4-49-7F-09
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Connection Name	Wireless Network Connection 4
DHCP enabled	Yes
MAC Address	A0-88-B4-49-7F-09
Network Shares
Users	C:\Users
HP ENVY 110 series (Network)	HP ENVY 110 series (Network),LocalsplOnly

*Results of CMD*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 4 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 3 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its m
edia disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::451:ad91:3926:62ef%19
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.98.239
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7429:20a1:bd49:f92a%17
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.249.42
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9D255DC-F06F-4BAB-89E9-021B9958A923}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{062D0BA1-01D5-4B0B-8611-BD5149E9BFFF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{97EF906A-BC32-4E17-8F64-22E31B48BC37}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1FBB1CE4-F103-467C-9222-58699AB3A2F1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5BD2BED9-4B62-4607-8304-C59FBF4858AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 4 while it has its
media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 3 while it has its
media disconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : unable to con
tact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its m
edia disconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unabl
e to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /registerdns

Windows IP Configuration

Registration of the DNS resource records for all adapters of this computer has b
een initiated. Any errors will be reported in the Event Viewer in 15 minutes.

C:\Windows\system32>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\digitalhat>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Users\digitalhat>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Users\digitalhat>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Users\digitalhat>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Users\digitalhat>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Users\digitalhat>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 3 while it has its
media disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::451:ad91:3926:62ef%19
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.98.239
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7429:20a1:bd49:f92a%17
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.249.42
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9D255DC-F06F-4BAB-89E9-021B9958A923}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{062D0BA1-01D5-4B0B-8611-BD5149E9BFFF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{97EF906A-BC32-4E17-8F64-22E31B48BC37}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1FBB1CE4-F103-467C-9222-58699AB3A2F1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5BD2BED9-4B62-4607-8304-C59FBF4858AC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\digitalhat>ipconfig registerdns

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.


----------



## GentleArrow

This is a 2013 thread. We call it necroposting as in raising the dead when you bring up questions in old threads. Might what to stick with your own thread 

BTW I am Wand3r3r but retired.


----------

